# Egg-white discharge at 9 week postpartum?



## storychick (Mar 14, 2006)

I cant remember if this is just part of getting back to normal, but the last week or two I've had lots of egg-white type cervical fluid. I'm 9, almost 10 weeks postpartum and EBF. I know that I had a BIP of sticky with my last two but cant remember if I had this spell of EW first... all I remember is that I got it at 9-10 months pp and got AF back a month or so later.

Anybody else have this? Do you think AF is coming back so much sooner this time? Is it possible that it is (gulp) pg-related? We did have a condom issue a few weeks ago, but I was still having some spotting from lochia at that point, not to mention EBF on demand, so it doesnt seem possible?

I just really hope AF doesnt show anytime soon. As far as I'm concerned, that's a huge perk of BF. But what else could it be?

Kat


----------



## crunchymomof2 (May 23, 2005)

I had something like that at around the same time. I think its just hormones shifting. We did avoid during that time just in case. And I had it several more times along with several spotting episodes before I ovulated and got my first ppaf.


----------

